# France or Portugal?



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a FFF Henry 12 t-shirt, and ancestors from France (actually, driven out of France under threat of death) so I'm with France on this one.

Unless someone sends me a Portugal Reynaldo 7 t-shirt real quick. (men's large)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 8, 2016)

I would be very surprised if Portugal wins this game.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

France favored, Portugal needs to slow the game down to have a shot and win a close one.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 8, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> France favored, Portugal needs to slow the game down to have a shot and win a close one.


They are pretty good at that.....they've only won one game all tournament in regulation!


----------



## Flojo (Jul 8, 2016)

Would like to see Portugal win personally, but my DD and I really appreciate Lloris as a goalkeeper. If he gets beat, I hope it's just a good shot.


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2016)

Wonder where Payet will end up?


----------



## Wez (Jul 9, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> I would be very surprised if Portugal wins this game.


This


----------



## bababooey (Jul 9, 2016)

espola said:


> I have a FFF Henry 12 t-shirt, and ancestors from France (actually, driven out of France under threat of death) so I'm with France on this one.
> 
> Unless someone sends me a Portugal Reynaldo 7 t-shirt real quick. (men's large)


I could probably get a real good deal on a REYNALDO 7 jersey. Now, if I had to buy you a RONALDO 7 jersey, it would cost me too much.

As for the game tomorrow, I cannot see Portugal getting by France. France has just been too good lately. Final score France 3 - Portugal 1.


----------



## Orgulho Português (Jul 10, 2016)

Força Portugal......


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 10, 2016)

Go Frogs! No Chrissy!


----------



## Azzurri (Jul 11, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> I would be very surprised if Portugal wins this game.


Surprise surprise


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2016)

Azzurri said:


> Surprise surprise


It was indeed!


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

With Rinaldo out too...


----------



## Orgulho Português (Jul 11, 2016)

We shocked the World.....Força Portugal..


----------



## dfbmike (Jul 11, 2016)

Portugal were my dark horse team from the get go and they had an epic run.  
Turned from having 75% possession and 50 or so shots in first 2 games, to being down THREE times against Hungary and being knocked out and CR7 scoring 2 great goals in that game to a grind it out style in the knockout stages which included a penalty shootout and every one of their games going to extra time.  Not too exciting at times, but epic and strategically brilliant.  Pepe who probably single handedly lost POR the world cup was an absolute brick wall in their defense.  
Personally just glad France didn't get to win yet another trophy on their home soil and whats up with them stealing the Iceland chant in front of everybody?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2016)

dfbmike said:


> Portugal were my dark horse team from the get go and they had an epic run.
> Turned from having 75% possession and 50 or so shots in first 2 games, to being down THREE times against Hungary and being knocked out and CR7 scoring 2 great goals in that game to a grind it out style in the knockout stages which included a penalty shootout and every one of their games going to extra time.  Not too exciting at times, but epic and strategically brilliant.  Pepe who probably single handedly lost POR the world cup was an absolute brick wall in their defense.
> Personally just glad France didn't get to win yet another trophy on their home soil and whats up with them stealing the Iceland chant in front of everybody?


I saw a report on the Iceland chant that they learned it from a club in Scotland.  

Good things spread, like the University of Washington's wave cheer.


----------

